# Tawas bay



## Bd7 (Jan 26, 2004)

I wish we had a skeet field.
We have trap and wobble trap. no skeet !Sorry .... :yikes:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Bd7 said:


> I wish we had a skeet field.
> We have trap and wobble trap. no skeet !Sorry .... :yikes:


Won a few ATA tournaments there [when they had them]. I know the club well. Dont know if the oldsters are still around [Jan,Neil,Pat........Orville died a few years back]..........did run a 199x200 there in practice....


----------

